
Show HN: Find cheap weekend train tickets - lotkowskim
https://weekendtravel.today
======
tradersam
Might be useful to add the country of origin for the trains, as anyone from
the U.S (e.g. me) on a U.S. based forum might be a tad confused.

Nice looking, though.

------
basename
What country does this serve?

~~~
lotkowskim
United Kingdom

